# Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

So I decided to test out this product on my A6 headlight that has 150K on the clock. One of the headlights has a large amount of oxidation on the lense, making it look hazy, which im sure many of you A6 owners know what im talking about. Here is a picture before:








So I picked up a small bottle of Pittman's ALR (acrylic lens restorer) and went to town. This does not require any abrasives, and so is a much better alternative to sanding to retain the UV protective film. Make sure you wear gloves and only use a drop at a time on a cloth. Trust me, thats all you need. Here it the headlight after rubbing the ALR on for a few seconds








It obviously will not remove all the rock chips on the headlights, but takes care of oxidation on the lens which causes them to look hazy. See the line across the projector, the left side has not been treated, and the right side has. Here is a final result:








I figured I'd post up the results, since it appears to work great on these lenses. If anyone wants to try it out and post up there results, please do. This would be very useful for anyone looking for a quick restore of their lenses without wasting time buffing and sanding. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Cheers


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY (jettasmooth)*

Looks good
I saw on Two Guys Garage once that they used toothpaste to do the same thing.








Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY (Massboykie)*

but toothpaste only works if its abrasive, which will remove the UV protective layer. This only removes the oxidation, without affecting the UV layer


----------



## yakob89 (Dec 14, 2008)

Ok so i know that this is all about cleaning the haze on your headlights but anyone know what kind of bulb I need to have brighter low beams. I have an 02 A6 3.0 qttro. Thanks for the help. A DIY would be appreciated on how to do it thanks!!


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY (jettasmooth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettasmooth* »_but toothpaste only works if its abrasive, which will remove the UV protective layer. This only removes the oxidation, without affecting the UV layer

Cool
Good to know!
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## MarkX (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY (jettasmooth)*

The ALR really did a great job on those lens.
Tooth paste will remove oxidation too but not without a cost.
It's abrasive and will damage your UV layer.
It may seem cheaper but in the long run it will ruin your UV layer from repetitive abrasive cleaning.
Oxidation is going to return and you are going to have to remove it again, unless you put a conditioner on the lens to stop it from oxidizing.
Toothpaste works great on glass but reduce the amount of light passing throught the lens by clouding the surface.
Eventually when the UV layer is worn away the lens will turn yellow and thats all she wrote, game over now you got to get a new lens.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY (MarkX)*

Agreed.
I have never had an issue with any of my cars with oxidation and all I do is wax the lenses when I do the paint. I guess I wax my cars often enough to never see this happen. Waxing is also abrasive, but I think it offers protection against the oxidation. No scientific data to support this claim, just making an assumption. I wax my cars twice a year... just as an FYI... (more or less just before the winter kicks in and again at the beginning of summer).
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## MarkX (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY (Massboykie)*

There must be something to that because I have read where other people waxed their headlights on a regular basis and they stayed clear.
The say the trick was to use a non yellowing wax and rewax when ever they wax their car.
Could be the wax is sheilding the UV layer or lens from contact with environmental contaminants.
And the constant cleaning prevents the oxidation from taking root and spreading.


----------



## corallini081 (Jul 9, 2007)

Where can I pick up a bottle of Pittman's ALR?


----------



## MarkX (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (corallini081)*

It appears you can find it just about anywhere in the world if you have access to the internet.
http://0km.jp/view_mov.php?v_i...g=AlR
Here is a link to the home site:
http://www.ibc34.com/Onestep.html


_Modified by MarkX at 8:25 PM 9-5-2009_


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd think it's safe to say that if the headlight lens is already turning a piss yellow shade of cloudy the factory applied UV protectant layer is long gone.
IOW the reason why one chooses to polish the cloudy headlight lens is because the damage is already done and the plastic no longer is protected before it's even polished. So using toothpaste or another abrasive polish won't damage what no longer exists.


----------



## MarkX (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (Dextrobrick)*

You are right. Once the lens turns yellow the UV protection is long gone.
Nothing is going to make yellow plastic clear.
However be aware that _oxidation can turn yellow too._
You want to be sure its not the oxidation thats turned yellow on the surface of your headlight.
That's the most common problem.
That yellow comes off with the oxidation
The lens would still be clear beneath the yellowed oxidation if the UV layer is still intact.


----------



## jettasmooth (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: (MarkX)*

update: the headlight began to haze again, after less than 6 months of treatment, so I decided to go another route.
I hand-polished the lens with turtle wax-polishing compound. This removed all the oxidation as well as the rough imperfections of the lens. I then waxed the headlight real well, and it nearly matches my driver side lens now, which is extremely clear. Ill let you know how it holds up.


----------



## Donuts (Feb 23, 2000)

*Re: Oxidized headlight Restore- quick DIY (MarkX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MarkX* »_There must be something to that because I have read where other people waxed their headlights on a regular basis and they stayed clear.
The say the trick was to use a non yellowing wax and rewax when ever they wax their car.
Could be the wax is sheilding the UV layer or lens from contact with environmental contaminants.
And the constant cleaning prevents the oxidation from taking root and spreading.

Agree with that. I've always used a sealant and a coat of carnauba wax whenever I wash the car and never have had an oxidation problem.


----------



## MarkX (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (jettasmooth)*

Oxidation alway comes back, You can deoxidize them again.


----------

